# 2040 Tube Single Tube Each Side Performance ?



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

can 2040 single tube s each side give good performance for 3/8 steel ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

2040 single is so so, but 1745 single side with 3/8 has win written all over.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nuff said!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I use single 2040 with one of Ray's little bitty mag pouches on my dedicated bb shooter, and it rocks, but it is a little dead with anything larger than 1/4, IMHO


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am even playing with 20-50, hard pull but seems great for heavier ammo


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1745 singles SMOKES 3/8" steel. My aiming point on a spoon at 20m is the same as looped 1745 with 7/16" at 10m. Same slingshot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

crapshot said:


> can 2040 single tube s each side give good performance for 3/8 steel ?


I just went outside and shot 250 fps with 1842 single and 3/8 steel. I don't have any 1745, but it should be close to 1842. FWIW, you really have to stretch these tubes out to get the most out of them. 2040 and 1842 both shoot .36 cal lead (74 grains) at about 215 fps, so .375 steel should perform well with 2040. If I get time today, I'll whip up a set of 2040 and see what I get.


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Same length as loops? assuming around 7 inches for 28-30 draw.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I got nearly identical results with 2040 that I got with 1842, except the 2040 is about 5 fps faster, on average. I'll cover this later on my "Testing Chinese Tubes", but I think I now understand why most people think the factory Dankung bands are too short. They are meant to be stretched right up to the point of bottoming out. My latest set of single 2040 is 6.5 inches loop to pouch tie and I'm pulling them about 34 inches. The attachment loop is 1.5 inches long and the single portion is 5 inches long.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> ...but I think I now understand why most people think the factory Dankung bands are too short. They are meant to be stretched right up to the point of bottoming out.


I agree, but you don't want to be shaking in your boots trying to hold your draw. But this is where Dankung cannot feasibly custom cut all bands to fit their customers.

Dan, the 2040 you got from me at the ECST does not have normal 2040 characteristics, by a long shot. It pulls much harder, and it may be good for single band setups. Dankung is replacing my last order of 2040. I was really disappointed with the performance of those tubes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple of days ago I tied up a single set of 1842 at 6 1/2 inches and my draw is 31/32. I was shooting 3/8 out to 64 ft and it dropped in comparison to the bands I am used to, but can shoot fine out that far.

I could feel that if I shortened the length it would be better.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> A couple of days ago I tied up a single set of 1842 at 6 1/2 inches and my draw is 31/32. I was shooting 3/8 out to 64 ft and it dropped in comparison to the bands I am used to, but can shoot fine out that far.
> 
> I could feel that if I shortened the length it would be better.


I did the same thing the other day, Ray, and found them to be just "ok". I actually experimented with single and half-doubled1842s as well as single and half-doubled Tex tubes. I wouldn't trade any of them for a regular looped 2040 set.


----------

